# Abbreviated Training



## rburton (Aug 27, 2005)

I have read and posted on this site regularly; yet I view many negative posts about abbreviated training. Why do so many trainers "put down" this training program? 

Many people use abbreviated training, and they do so for various reasons. Some gain, some maintain, and others "de-gain," which are the only options for training results. My question is, why do so many trainers denounce abbreviated training? If an individual gains training 2 times weekly, or gains by training every 7+ days, what is wrong with that? Many people do not have the time and/or genetics to use a "high volume and/or high frequency" training program; and what if the trainer performs only 2-3 sets/workout? Why is that a problem?


----------



## HardTrainer (Aug 27, 2005)

I do abbrivated training and i would say its better then volume.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm not familiar with abbreviated training, but I don't think anyone would disagree that low volume training can be highly effective. I work out three times a week, but each workout takes 30 minutes at most. I only do 15 reps total for each exercise, including the warm up sets and I've never been more successful.


----------

